# rapillo



## mandebsky

*H*ello everybody,
*C*ould someone help me with this strange *I*talian phrase:
*.. essendosene fatto levare il rapillo ..*


Thanks in advance


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Hello everybody,
> Could someone help me with this strange Italian phrase:
> *.. essendosene fatto levare il rapillo ..*
> ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Hi,

Welcome to the Forum! Please observe the usual rules in proper writing. Your phrase looks like some words have been squeezed together. Could it be: "...essendo se ne fatto levare il rapillo..." ?  I can't find the meaning of "rapillo" which had been "removed" in your phrase. 

perfavore


----------



## Bhuntun

perfavore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum! Please observe the usual rules in proper writing. Your phrase looks like some words have been squeezed together. Could it be: "...*essendo se ne*  fatto levare il rapillo..." ? I can't find the meaning of "rapillo" which had been "removed" in your phrase.
> 
> perfavore


 
Hi .. I do not know what rapillo  is and I am gonna check it now, but *essendosene* is a correct italian verb form.



mandebsky said:


> hello everybody,
> could someone help me with this strange italian phrase:
> *.. essendosene fatto levare il rapillo ..*
> ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Hi Mandebsky, welcome to the forum!

Can you pelase give us a little bit of context?

Thanks!


----------



## Mickele

mandebsky said:


> hello everybody,
> could someone help me with this strange italian phrase:
> *.. essendosene fatto levare il rapillo ..*
> ???
> 
> Thanks in advance



Ciao. More context is needed here though, at first sight, this phrase seems wrong due to either lack of punctuation or typos or wrong capitalization (or all three together...). 

Two possible alternatives:

- Essendosene fatt*i *levare*,* il *R*apillo (surname)
- Essendo*si *fatto levare il rapillo (I have no idea what a "rapillo" is...)


----------



## mandebsky

*T*hanks a lot for your warm words!

*M*y "rapillo" - from old book about Pompeii excavations:

_Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto con il tetto, essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo*, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù.

_Mod's note: next time you need this kind of help don't forget to provide the context and the whole sentence from the beginning, not after you've been asked by some other member..


----------



## Einstein

"_essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo"*_
*Literally "having had the rapillo removed"; I'd say "after the removal of the rapillo". Rapillo seems to mean some kind of cover or covering material.*


----------



## Le Peru

Einstein said:


> "_essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo"*_
> *Literally "having had the rapillo removed"; I'd say "after the removal of the rapillo". Rapillo seems to mean some kind of cover or covering material.*


 
Trattandosi di Pompei, direi che si tratta di copertura di lapilli. Lapillo e rapillo penso che siano la stessa cosa.

Ciao


----------



## mandebsky

Thanks a lot.

From the same sentence:

_*che avrebbe potuto credersi* il labbro di un pozzo_

how to say it /English/ properly?


----------



## Mickele

I'd say: "*which could have been mistook for the pothole edge*".


----------



## perfavore

Mickele said:


> I'd say: "*which could have been mistook for the pothole edge*".


 
Ciao,

Do you mean "mistaken"?

perfavore


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> From the same sentence:
> 
> _*che avrebbe potuto credersi* il labbro di un pozzo_
> 
> how to say it /English/ properly?


 
How can it be said properly in English?

perfavore


----------



## Mickele

perfavore said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Do you mean "mistaken"?
> 
> perfavore



Yes, my _mistake_... 

"*which could have been mistaken for the pothole edge*".


----------



## mandebsky

how to say it /English/ properly? - mandebsky

How can it be said properly in English? - perfavore

/English/ was added at the last moment 
Thank you very much, Mickele!

From the same sentence again:

_che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è *trapelata(?)* tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare *dippiù(?)*._

*How can it be said properly in English? 
*


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> how to say it /English/ properly? - mandebsky
> 
> How can it be said properly in English? - perfavore
> 
> /English/ was added at the last moment
> Thank you very much, Mickele!
> 
> From the same sentence again:
> 
> _che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è *trapelata(?)* tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare *dippiù(?)*._
> 
> *How can it be said properly in English? *


 
Do you want to give it a try? The moderators of this forum encourage people to try first but if you absolutely couldn't do it, we'll still help you out. By the way, I think this should be a new thread.

ciao,
perfavore


----------



## tericcia

trapelata= past participle (s., f.) of _trapelare=_to seep
dippiù= _di più_ = more

Hope this helps!


----------



## mandebsky

perfavore said:


> Do you want to give it a try? The moderators of this forum encourage people to try first but if you absolutely couldn't do it, we'll still help you out. By the way, I think this should be a new thread.
> 
> ciao,
> perfavore


 
Below I'd tried to translate the whole text. 
These are my first days devoted to Italian language, so don't be too hard on me, please ...

_Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto con il tetto, essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo*, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._


While removing a soil _(in fact, volcanic material)_ at the Temple of Isis, at place that remained open for a while and *which could have been mistaken for pothole edge *_(thanks to Mickele)_ if it wasn't found covered with its top, *after removal of the lapilli *_(thanks to Einstein, Le Peru)_ there were some burnt fruits found below; but it wasn't possible to arrive at antique level presumed not to be too deep because of underpassed canal that conducted a water to the Powder factory. There was so much water seeped that it was impossible to dig more _(thanks to tericcia)._


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Below I'd tried to translate the whole text.
> These are my first days devoted to Italian language, so don't be too hard on me, please ...
> 
> _Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto con il tetto, essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo*, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._
> 
> 
> While removing a (article choice) soil _(in fact, volcanic material)_ at the Temple of Isis, at (should there be an article here?) place that remained open for a while and *which could have been mistaken for (what do you think of an article here) pothole edge *_(thanks to Mickele)_ if it wasn't (another version of is maybe?) found covered with its top, *after removal of the lapilli *_(thanks to Einstein, Le Peru)_ there were some burnt fruits found below; but it wasn't possible to arrive at antique level (cannot be considered antique yet?) presumed not to be too deep because of underpassed canal (underlying?) that conducted a (is an article necessary here?) water to the Powder factory. There was so much water seeped (tense change for seep) that it was impossible to dig more _(thanks to tericcia)._​


Good job! Sorry, for all the red marks but the moderators encourage us to help you understand the language more by giving you hints on how to improve your translation and not just translating everything for you. Hope you will try again. We are here to help you.

perfavore


----------



## mandebsky

perfavore, please, help me and show how this old text can be translated closer to the original ...
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Below I'd tried to translate the whole text.
> These are my first days devoted to Italian language, so don't be too hard on me, please ...
> 
> _Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto con il tetto, essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo*, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._
> 
> 
> While removing a soil _(in fact, volcanic material)_ at from the Temple of Isis, at a place that remained open for a while and *which could have been mistaken for a pothole edge *_(thanks to Mickele)_ if it wasn't were not found covered with its top *after removal of the lapilli,*_(thanks to Einstein, Le Peru)_ there were some burnt fruits found below; but it wasn't possible to arrive couldn't have reached at  antiquity since it didn't stay too deep level presumed not to be  because of the underlying canal that conducted a water to the Powder factory. There was so much water seeping that it was impossible to dig more _(thanks to tericcia)._


 
Hope this helps you. Let me know if you have difficulty rewriting the whole thing.
perfavore


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Below I'd tried to translate the whole text.
> These are my first days devoted to Italian language, so don't be too hard on me, please ...
> 
> _Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto con il tetto, essendosene fatto levare il *rapillo*, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._
> 
> 
> While removing a soil _(in fact, volcanic material)_ at the Temple of Isis, at place that remained open for a while and *which could have been mistaken for pothole edge *_(thanks to Mickele)_ if it wasn't found covered with its top, *after removal of the lapilli *_(thanks to Einstein, Le Peru)_ there were some burnt fruits found below; but it wasn't possible to arrive at antique level presumed not to be too deep because of underpassed canal that conducted a water to the Powder factory. There was so much water seeped that it was impossible to dig more _(thanks to tericcia)._


 
Actually, I prefer to translate it as: "While removing soil from the Temple of Isis at a place that remained open for a while and which could have been mistaken for a pothole if it were not covered with its top, after removal of the lapilli, there were some burnt fruits found underneath; but it could not be at the ancient level because it did not get too deep due to an underlying canal that conducted water to the powder factory which had leaked so much water that it was difficult to dig any deeper.

Hope this helps you again.
perfavore

PS. edited after the newer translation of Le Peru.


----------



## mandebsky

Thank you for all your help, dear perfavore.

That "pothole" was *really* filled by ancient burnt fruits. 
In fact, it was squared structure nearly 1 meter high ("pothole" was mistake).

"_piano antico"_ most probably means "zero level" of ancient Pompeii or of that pothole. If we consider the method of digging, from top to bottom, then zero level could be presumed as not too low ( from the writer's point of view) because of underlying conduit.
That conduit perhaps was full of water, and the bottom of the pothole perhaps was so thin that water could seep upwards.

I need to polish this part of text:

_ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._

Could _"trapelata"_ mean "seen through the bottom of the pothole"?

Could you help again?


----------



## Le Peru

mandebsky said:


> I need to polish this part of text:
> 
> _ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._
> 
> I hope that rendering it a more "modern" Italian it makes some easier to you... If no, please, ignore this part.
> 
> << Ma non siamo riusciti a raggiungere/ad entrare nel piano antico (cioè nella parte più vecchia) che forse è appena più sotto, perchè dal canale che porta l'acqua alla polveriera che costeggia questo sito, è filtrata così tanta acqua che non abbiamo potuto continuare a scavare. >>
> 
> Could _"*trapelata*"_ mean "seen through the bottom of the pothole"?
> 
> *Trapelare* (o infiltrarsi) means *to seep,* as terriccia already told you.   The water seeping into the oldest level.


----------



## perfavore

Ciao Barbara,

Grazie! È più chiaro ora. Devo cambiare la mia traduzione. 

perfavore


----------



## Le Peru

perfavore said:


> "al piano antico" has to mean "to the level of antiquity" not the level of the ground."
> 
> perfavore


 
Actually it should be both. Usually oldest level is lower as well. And I don't think "antique" is a good term for it, because we aren't speaking about fornitures or little objects: using "antico" the author refers to a zone of the site. But, if I misunderstood your words, please perfavore, forgive me. 

Edit: 


perfavore said:


> Ciao Barbara,
> 
> Grazie! È più chiaro ora. Devo cambiare la mia traduzione.
> 
> perfavore


It's all right! It isn't a simple Italian, because it is a bit "outdated".


----------



## perfavore

Le Peru said:


> Actually it should be both. Usually oldest level is lower as well. And I don't think "antique" is a good term for it, because we aren't speaking about fornitures or little objects: using "antico" the author refers to a zone of the site. But, if I misunderstood your words, please perfavore, forgive me.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It's all right! It isn't a simple Italian, because it is a bit "outdated".


 
Ciao Barbara,

Grazie a te. È più difficile tradurre il testo più vecchio. 

perfavore


----------



## mandebsky

_ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, *che forse non resterà molto disotto*, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._

<< Ma non siamo riusciti a raggiungere/ad entrare nel piano antico (cioè nella parte più vecchia) che forse è appena più sotto, perchè dal canale che porta l'acqua alla polveriera che costeggia questo sito, è filtrata così tanta acqua che non abbiamo potuto continuare a scavare. >>

Thanks for all your help.

I think, the ground level of ancient Pompeii at that place was deemed as *not too deep(?)* by the writer, *because he knew of the underlying* *conduit* that passed through this site (in fact, just below the ground level).


----------



## Le Peru

mandebsky said:


> _ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, *che forse non resterà molto disotto*, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._
> 
> << Ma non siamo riusciti a raggiungere/ad entrare nel piano antico (cioè nella parte più vecchia) , perchè dal canale che porta l'acqua alla polveriera che costeggia questo sito, è filtrata così tanta acqua che non abbiamo potuto continuare a scavare. + Il piano antico forse è appena più sotto>>
> 
> By my studies, I'm used to know the cities often, over the years (or centuries, anyway), rebuild themselves on top, uhm, upper(?) the older parts or buildings. Consequently, it is frequent we have more older findings, getting lower with excavations. I think you already know these things.
> 
> Anyway, I think the author means they can't digging more *because* the water was seeped in the lower level, making so impossible any excavations more.
> And the author thinks the site not so lower they are, full stop.
> But he *don't* deemed the older site not too deep (or not too lower)* **because* of the underlying conduit etc.
> I hope it was clear, my English isn't the best...


----------



## mandebsky

Le Peru said:
			
		

> By my studies, I'm used to know the cities often, over the years (or centuries, anyway), rebuild themselves on top, uhm, upper(?) the older parts or buildings. Consequently, it is frequent we have more older findings, getting lower with excavations. I think you already know these things.


Here we have really surprising thing. 

_"Pompeii was actually found in 1599 by an architect named Fontana, who was digging a new course for the river Sarno, but it took more than 150 years before a serious campaign was started to unearth it". _

_(The text I've tried to translate was written in 1765)_


----------



## mandebsky

_Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto *con il tetto*, essendosene fatto levare il rapillo, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._

The only remaining question:
- are burnt fruits found under the rapillo or under a pothole's roof?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> _Levandosi il terreno nel tempio d'Iside, nel sito che restava scoperto già da qualche tempo, che avrebbe potuto credersi il labbro di un pozzo, se non si fosse trovato coperto *con il tetto*, essendosene fatto levare il rapillo, si è trovato nel fondo una quantità di frutti bruciati; ma non si è potuto arrivare al piano antico, che forse non resterà molto disotto, perchè passando accosto a questo sito il canale che conduce l'acqua alla Polveriera, vi è trapelata tant'acqua, che non si è potuto cavare dippiù._
> 
> The only remaining question:
> - are burnt fruits found under the rapillo or under a pothole's roof?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


 
Hi,

"nel fondo" translates as "in/at the bottom" so the fruits were under both of them, don't you think?

perfavore


----------



## mandebsky

perfavore said:


> "nel fondo" translates as "in/at the bottom" so the fruits were under both of them, don't you think?


Good observation 
But what kind of "top"?
If there was "open hole" then fruits were under lapilli.
Or the top was roofed?


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Good observation
> But what kind of "top"?
> If there was "open hole" then fruits were under lapilli.
> Or the top was roofed?


 
Hi, 

I think we have to figure out which one was really on top: the roof or the lapilli?

perfavore


----------



## perfavore

Le Peru said:


> I took a look at the pictures on the web, about the site in this context. It seems the pothole hadn't got any roof itself, even if it could be crushed a some roof from a nearby building on it... (che vuol dire?)
> I also would say fruits were under the lapilli and under the pothole top, like Perfavore told too.


 
Ciao Barbara, 

Grazie a te. Could you think of a better phrase than "hadn't got"? Sono felice di aiutarti.

perfavore


----------



## Le Peru

I took a look at the pictures on the web, about the site in this context. It seems the pothole hadn't? any roof itself, even if it a roof could be crushed from a nearby building, covering the pothole... (ora si capisce?)
I also would say fruits were under the lapilli and under the pothole top, like Perfavore told too.


----------



## mandebsky

Le Peru said:


> I also would say fruits were under the lapilli and under the pothole top, like Perfavore told too.


So, in this text "con il tetto" doesn't necessarily mean "with its roof"?


----------



## perfavore

Le Peru said:


> I took a look at the pictures on the web, about the site in this context. It seems the pothole hadn't? didn't have any roof over itself, and even if it had a roof it could have been crushed from by a nearby building, covering the pothole... (ora si capisce?)
> I also would say the fruits were under the lapilli and under the pothole top, like Perfavore told too.


 

Grazie a te. Spero di averti aiutato.

perfavore


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> So, in this text "con il tetto" doesn't necessarily mean "with its roof"?


 
That's the literal translation but I think you already know that the roof or lapilli had been removed.

perfavore


----------



## mandebsky

perfavore said:


> That's the literal translation but I think you already know that the roof or lapilli had been removed.


Dear Perfavore, 
as for me the interesting problem is to see the picture of excavations by writer's eyes.

Not understood so far:
- does "place that remained open for a while" mean "excavated to some extend"?
- had that rectangular structure, "pothole by mistake", been found with a roof or without it?
- was that canal (in fact, masonry tube) presumed to be directly below the pothole or in some place nearby? 
- why was water seeping upwards?

Let's go further:

_21 Giugno - Nel sito che restava già da qualche tempo scoperto, e che avrebbe quasi paruto un pozzo, secondo si è detto nel rapporto de’14 decembre 1765 _(previous text)_, e che fin d’allora vi si trov__ò una quantità di frutti bruciati, ora essendosi levata l’acqua che passava accosto per andare alla Polveriera della Torre dell’Annunziata, si è fatto cavare sino al fondo, che non restava molto profondo, e tutto si è trovato ripieno di frutta bruciate..._


----------



## perfavore

mandebsky said:


> Dear Perfavore,
> As for me the interesting problem is how to see the picture of the excavations by through the writer's eyes.
> 
> Not understood so far:
> - Does "place that remained open for a while" mean "excavated to some extent"? yes
> - Had that rectangular structure, "pothole by mistake", been found with a roof or without it? I think there was some roof left
> - was that canal (in fact, masonry tube) presumed to be directly below the pothole or in some place nearby? My first assumption was nearby but you used "underpassed" originally but the Italian word was "accosto" = nearby/beside
> - why was the water seeping upwards? Yes, that is not logical.
> 
> Let's go further:
> 
> _21 Giugno - Nel sito che restava già da qualche tempo scoperto, e che avrebbe quasi paruto un pozzo, secondo si è detto nel rapporto de’14 decembre 1765 _(previous text)_, e che fin d’allora vi si trov__ò una quantità di frutti bruciati, ora essendosi levata l’acqua che passava accosto per andare alla Polveriera della Torre dell’Annunziata, si è fatto cavare sino al fondo, che non restava molto profondo, e tutto si è trovato ripieno di frutta bruciate..._


 
perfavore


----------

